# New rear Der. question



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone figured out how to use one of the new (shim or sram) rear derailleurs? I would love to have the feature that reduces slap and drop, but I think they are for 10 speed only. Any ideas?


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Just installed the new 10-speed XTR M985 with the extra tension clutch lever deal. Better damping than the SRAM it replaced. Better geometry as well. Good stuff so far.
Not for 10-speed only. If you machine a spacer to change the lever pull ratio as I did you can then use it with SRAM 9-speed lever to actuate it.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I have not ridden or used the new SRAM der but was reading about it in dirt rag. Sounds pretty good, and smarter than the new xtr.

With SRAM releasing 10 speed twist shifters and the new line of derailiuers, it may be time to consider 10 speed on our Co-Motion road tandem. ( We run flat bars and mountain shifters and rear der)

PK


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been using SRAM XX and have been very happy with its performance. I've seen the new 10spd twisters....very interested


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

My brother swears by them. I should have the XTR 985 waiting for me when I return from my trip. The 9 to 10 speed adapter block looks like a good idea. I will try 10 speed.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

The XTR Shimano 985 with the clutch is excellent! When it's 'on' upshifts are unchanged but down shifting has a stiffer lever feel. Skunkworks trick is to tune the clutch to 4nm and leave the switch 'on' all the time. That setting gets the best feeling down shifts as well as the minimum tension to keep chain slap at bay.


----------

